# Goodbye my dear



## bloodwood (Mar 24, 2011)

Stay safe dear and pick up some wine for supper.


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 24, 2011)

Who needs nuts?


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh my Oh dear! They will expel me. I cant remember wher I put my nuts. Oh My


----------

